# Proof of Hunters Safety



## Bearbait (Jun 27, 2001)

I have a friend who is currently in Colorado to Elk hunt. He neglected to take proof of attending and passing hunters safety. Where can he obtain a copy of proof that he has done so? Does anyone know if a previous hunting license will work as proof in Colorado?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Depending on how long ago he took hunter safety, he can get a Duplicate at any DNR District Office. If it was longer that about 8 or 10 years ago, and not in the computer, Lansing might be able to find it on microfish but wouldn't count on it. He can call me at 616-685-6851 or call Lansing Hunter Safety Section at 517-335-3410. If no verification call be found he will have to contact a District Office and take the experienced hunter test.

Previous license will not work in Colorado.


----------



## Bearbait (Jun 27, 2001)

Thank you very much, I will get the information to him.


----------

